# Some shots that i took with my New Camera.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone... I was practicing with my new camera today and got some nice shots there was a storm coming up so i took some photo's of this and the parrots and my Mother's Flowers... I will also add a cute photo i took of Indi to. I was keeping it for the next lot of photo's i post for Indi later on.. Oh i took these out the front of my house the nursing home is across the road from where i live...Enjoy everyone..
Storm coming today






Grass Tree in Flower in Front of our Front Window. With the Blue Mountain parrot.






Mum's Flower.






Storm coming today


Indigo's Portrait.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

*I love the photos lyn.. keep up the good work.. the flowers and the last parrot photo are amazing *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Kat... Glad you liked the photo's.... The last parrot photo is Indigo is this who you mean... he.. he


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Those pictures are awesome Lyn! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Clementine_3 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm still jealous that you get to see parrots in your yard. You got some great pictures of him (and the storm, flowers and Indi too!). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> Those pictures are awesome Lyn! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you Aluz. glad that you liked the photo's i took today


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Clementine_3 said:


> I'm still jealous that you get to see parrots in your yard. You got some great pictures of him (and the storm, flowers and Indi too!). Thanks for sharing.


i am glad that you liked the photo's i took today... You should come to Bundaberg for a holiday ill show you around here Indi will love you to..


----------



## Clementine_3 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd love to take you up on that  I've always thought Australia would be a great place to visit. I'm not much of a traveller though so probably won't get there.


----------



## LouAnn (Jun 5, 2013)

I think it would be wonderful to just go outside and to see the parrots flying free. I still think the one of Indi is the best.


----------



## ShriekingBudgie (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, Lyn! What kind of a bird is the colourful one with the red eyes? So pretty


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful photo's Lyn....thx for sharing........


----------



## ButterflyLordet (Aug 19, 2013)

Stunning! Brilliant colours and cute birds too


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice pictures Lyn. Must be cool to see wild parrots in your backyard. We now have wild lovebirds in our area. I see them at my house sometimes and at work everyday .


----------



## ~Drini~ (Jun 17, 2011)

Wonderful photos! I love the panoramic ones, very pretty. I love the one with the lory too, I feel so jealous that you can just look outside and see all these beautiful parrots.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

ShriekingBudgie said:


> Beautiful pictures, Lyn! What kind of a bird is the colourful one with the red eyes? So pretty


Glad that you liked the Photo's


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jonah said:


> Absolutely beautiful photo's Lyn....thx for sharing........


Glad that you liked the photo's jonah


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

ButterflyLordet said:


> Stunning! Brilliant colours and cute birds too


Glad that you liked the photo's i took.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Budgiekeet said:


> Nice pictures Lyn. Must be cool to see wild parrots in your backyard. We now have wild lovebirds in our area. I see them at my house sometimes and at work everyday .


Glad that you liked the Photo's i took Rick... We are luckly to have so many parrots to see.. That is why they call Australia the land of the Parrots..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

~Drini~ said:


> Wonderful photos! I love the panoramic ones, very pretty. I love the one with the lory too, I feel so jealous that you can just look outside and see all these beautiful parrots.


Ujana. Glad you liked the photo's that i took of the parrots outside my front window in the lounge room... The flowers are the trick to get them here.


----------



## LittleFeatheredFriends (Apr 7, 2012)

Amazing photos Lyn, great job.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

LittleFeatheredFriends said:


> Amazing photos Lyn, great job.


Thank you Alexis i am glad that you liked the photo's


----------



## Meskhenet (Mar 31, 2012)

lovely photos, gorgeous little lorikeet and your bird is such a good poser!


----------



## gromit99squi (Dec 22, 2012)

Great Pictures!!! 

What type of camera is yours?


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

gromit99squi said:


> Great Pictures!!!
> 
> What type of camera is yours?


I have a Sony CyberShot 50x Zoom and 21 Megapikles Ill have to look up the serial number for you and ill send it in a P.M. I am glad that you liked the Photo's..


----------

